

Hans Rosling: Let my dataset change your mindset - derwiki
http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_at_state.html

======
stse
1 hour Swedish (English subs) documentary about Hans Rosling:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=776421>

